# Field Dress Christmas Giveaway



## FieldDress (Sep 14, 2008)

Haven't been in the forums much, but will be hanging around plenty in the new year. Giveaway is for three Field Dress designed tees sent out Jan. 2nd, 2009. Since I have been closing the books on this years numbers, they are fresh on my mind. The winner will be the one who selects the total number of shirts we sold online this month. Don't forget, we have been running an inventory close-out to make room for the new designs next month.
Hope everyone has a safe and Merry Christmas.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

3001 shirts sold.


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

3160


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

1500


----------



## mfrump (Nov 14, 2007)

1985


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

2001


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*shirts*

5000!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

1575


----------



## soccer (Jul 16, 2006)

3500


----------



## jjmiller (Oct 14, 2006)

2500


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

955


----------



## wy budro (Sep 12, 2008)

1977


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

1853


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

817


----------



## woodie1976 (Dec 9, 2008)

i'm guessing 1300


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

1157


----------



## woobenbowhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

1246


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll guess 550


----------



## hunter83 (Oct 6, 2008)

2009 is my guess


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

689


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

1324


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

1237


----------



## richardh8700 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Shirts*

2786 sold.


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

1223


----------



## SandMan835 (Jun 3, 2007)

1550


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

777, my lucky number. good luck in 09.


----------



## mathews archer (Jul 9, 2005)

*shirts*

i,ll say 853 , thanks cool games


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

1959


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

3639


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

1750


----------



## nerdalert (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll guess 867


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*have a merry christmas !*

1001 shirts sold !!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I'll guess 1369...........and Merry Christmas to all!

Dee


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

500

2 of them are mine


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

1979


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

499


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

1983


----------



## pklyph (Apr 5, 2006)

*my guess*

3168

Hopefully its been a lot more... you have a great product!


----------



## tats51 (Oct 7, 2008)

*403*

#403 thanks


----------



## T.P.O.#3 (May 9, 2007)

373


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

I'll go 1971


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

1963


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

1201


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

298


----------



## Duke_II (Jul 4, 2005)

*my guess*

my guess is 19


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Well I do know I ordered 3 of them from you guys the other night....
I'll say 2187.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

2783


----------



## noons (Dec 3, 2003)

*t's*

1964


----------



## cd3d (Dec 28, 2005)

383


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

maybe about... 5,677


----------



## noahsdad (Sep 28, 2008)

874


----------



## Copperhead5 (Sep 8, 2008)

1207


----------



## BIGORANGE (Nov 25, 2008)

250


----------



## Sambar (Jul 26, 2006)

3150


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

3375


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

my guess 87


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

hmm ill try 1986


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

i'll say 3117


----------



## redracer_6 (Feb 19, 2007)

1626 shirts


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

727 final answer....


----------



## SSgt Maynard (Oct 14, 2008)

226


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

670.....................


----------



## hunt4food#2 (Nov 18, 2006)

555


----------



## halvor88 (Aug 1, 2007)

853


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

157


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

1997 is my guess


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

I'll say 1286.


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

178


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

this is tough one but here it goes 360 tee's thanks from iowa


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

842


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

2,127


----------



## gemini2281 (Oct 13, 2008)

137


----------



## Robert Muncie (Sep 8, 2006)

1187


----------



## FieldDress (Sep 14, 2008)

*Winner is ?*

Thanks to everyone for your business and replies. Have been compiling the final numbers and the total is 1131. ChaseBaker's guess of 1157 is the winner.

New designs are complete and manufacturing will be putting them out in the coming weeks. Would appreciate any feedback and hope everyone had a safe and happy new year.


----------

